# vertigo may 16 sunday race



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Vertigo raceway Sunday may 16 race. Starts at 2 pm. No race on sat but it will be on Sunday. Hope to see everyone out racing.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

jep527 said:


> Vertigo raceway Sunday may 16 race. Starts at 2 pm. No race on sat but it will be on Sunday. Hope to see everyone out racing.


 Sunday cool...

Will Vertigo be open Saturday for Practice?


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

sunkenmetal said:


> Sunday cool...
> 
> Will Vertigo be open Saturday for Practice?


Yes, track will be open Saturday for practice.

For those of you who aren't signed up for the newsletter, you missed the announcement of the BFF discount this weekend. If you bring your BFF who hasn't raced at Vertigo before, you get 1/2 off your entry fee. If you don't know what a BFF is, ask your grandkids!!!:rotfl:

All you guys going to SA this weekend, you have enough time to get back to race at 2. Tough it out and get back to your hometown to race!! Let's keep racing in Houston alive and strong.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

I had to ask my wife what BFF meant lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL, I will try to make this race. Nice start time!!! Thx.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

i will be there


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep sunday at 2pm works good for me. See you there after church


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i have to work till 6, so i want make it out. maybe next time


----------



## kjam22 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Still racing*

Is this race still on? I haven't seen a lot of feedback to the original post, but I think there should be quite a bit of interest since the SA Race was cancelled.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep race is still on. Im ready well I am but the buggy's aint.

*SKILLET!!!!!!*


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess tonight would be a good night to start the maintenance I need to do.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

just finished working on my buggy be out at Vertigo tomorrow practicing for Sunday


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

Derrick what did the Doc say about your leg?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Weather lookin GOOD for Sunday down to 20% chance of rain.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

sweet cant wait to get my race on!!:biggrin:


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

bigmack said:


> Derrick what did the Doc say about your leg?


I'm still waiting to hear back from the Dr. with the xray results.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Verti goat said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back from the Dr. with the xray results.


Man you have to stay on top of those people or they will never call you


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

X-ray or MRI, X-ray is usless if it's a tear. Some people can still walk with a torn ACL. If you can still walk "normally" you should be ok. If you are still limping or in pain just go to an orthopedic. A family doctor will just take your money, then send you somewhere else. After having you waste money on prints.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

kstoracing said:


> X-ray or MRI, X-ray is usless if it's a tear. Some people can still walk with a torn ACL. If you can still walk "normally" you should be ok. If you are still limping or in pain just go to an orthopedic. A family doctor will just take your money, then send you somewhere else. After having you waste money on prints.


This does ring true. Dont let the general physician jack you around too much $$$.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Derek, we know several top notch orthopedic surgeons. You don't need my hand guys LOL, but we know a couple knee guys too. LMK if you want to see one and I'll check. If they're too far away or not taking new patients they'll be able to refer.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Finally got the results. Nothing unusual with the xray. Next step is MRI...Hoping that is clear too and I can get back to marshalling. Who would've known you could get injured playing with toy cars...


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I guess next time you will perform some stretching exercises before taking on marshalling duties


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

my 2 kids keep me stretched out for sure!


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

How bad was the rain out there?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Lots of good rain. Track should be perfet.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

track should be sweet after all that rain :doowapsta


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the optimism you guys have, we just got hit with the biggest turd floaters and track is still driveable....LOL. I'll be out there to spectate if you guys run.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> I love the optimism you guys have, we just got hit with the biggest turd floaters and track is still driveable....LOL. I'll be out there to spectate if you guys run.


The track soaks up water like crazy it becomes drivable pretty quick...


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

It all comes out in the wash...


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok I watered the track today lol. I went and did some work on it and got all the water puddles off so it will dry up. We will be getting it ready for tomm. Might even have to water tomm. Stay tuned for more info. Let's hope there is no more rain.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

What time is the racin in the AM?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

2pm


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Skillett is ready to drag some arse


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Starts at 2pm. Should be plenty of time to get it ready. Come on out to race.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Guys..Skillet..Bring oil if you wanna Fry some Monkey...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Y'all gonna open at the normal time (11:00 I think?) tomorrow? Carl is back out of hospital and wants to get some track time, and I wanna test this truggy out. He won't race, but if he's up to staying I will.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah at 11. We will be there early making sure the track looks good.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Monkey ,hogster what everyelse I can fit in the skillett ,me is hungry.
See you guys out there........


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

skillett said:


> Monkey ,hogster what everyelse I can fit in the skillett ,me is hungry........


Better be a big skillet!

Hey skillet you can pit for me in the A main...


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like the weather is going to be great for racing today. Bring it!! I'll run the program fast enough to be home for bedtime. Don't be skeered


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

sweet i cant wait hopefully enough ebuggys for a class 

gotta get the wife moving she is dragging butt today


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Race is on and track looks good. Come on out.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Good job Vertigo, you guys were determined to have a race today no doubt ( Derick was out using a shovel for a few HOURS--- told you he was fakin it). I was shocked the track dried out so quick and how nice and smooth it was! good Job. Had lots of fun. thanks

SKILLET!! Congrats on makin the "A" main.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fun today, thanks for the racin! Skillet? Who's Skillet? LOL! Fun run with all the fellas today!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that came out and had faith that we could get the track ready. We put in a lot of work to get it ready today. Thanks to everyone that helped too. Track looked good. Haven't seen it that good in months.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

A little hog ,and grey dog fit in the frying pan today.lol
The monkey got away.awsome racing guys to all of you.


Thanks vertigo and rob for preping the track.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Fun times today at Vertigo


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Hogster said:


> Good job Vertigo, you guys were determined to have a race today no doubt ( Derick was out using a shovel for a few HOURS--- told you he was fakin it). I was shocked the track dried out so quick and how nice and smooth it was! good Job. Had lots of fun. thanks
> 
> SKILLET!! Congrats on makin the "A" main.


Rob, you da man!! Thanks for throwing sand with us. Not a fun job, but it was worth it in the end. Sorry to hear about your bearings....At least it was something simple. Sometimes the simple things are the worst though. I went through a clutch bearing phase. Now I'm going through a throttle servo phase. Always something...That's what makes it fun though!! Otherwise, we would all be awesome like JW:dance:


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Had a blast yesterday. The track was sweet....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Good time yesterday, even Alyssa had fun. What about that poor guy whose truggy went runaway? Man, glad he didn't wreck his engine LOL.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> Good time yesterday, even Alyssa had fun. What about that poor guy whose truggy went runaway? Man, glad he didn't wreck his engine LOL.


Man, that was a crazy runaway! We took out the berm at the other end of the straightway to keep runaways from jumping the fence. Never thought a runaway would be going the wrong way down the straight and jump the pile of dirt there!! I can't believe KJam jumped that fence to kill it for you. That guy is quick and nimble!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'll have the results posted up on our website tomorrow for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Verti goat said:


> Oh yeah, I'll have the results posted up on our website tomorrow for your viewing pleasure...


Can't believe it's gonna take 2 days. Jerry must be doing it.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Hogster said:


> Can't believe it's gonna take 2 days. Jerry must be doing it.


dang sick burn


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Like the new banner...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Dangit, I walked off with your Channel 1 clip. I put it in my pocket b/c it kept slipping off Alyssa's radio. I'll bring it back to you soon.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Races results posted at www.vertigoraceway.com

Also added a new video on the homepage from the 1st HARC race. I tried to embed one of Griz's new vids, but they are protected from youtube 

Some guest appearances in this vid by Troy Tyro, Mark Morrow, Jason Wipf and others...I had forgot I had this on my hard drive


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

skillett said:


> A little hog ,and grey dog fit in the frying pan today.lol
> The monkey got away.awsome racing guys to all of you.
> 
> Thanks vertigo and rob for preping the track.


Yep great day racing! Lets get some racing on.


----------

